# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  What should maclone's nickname be

## Dante

Title says it all

----------


## Strangletusk

Mack-ee-oo obviously, but minus the hyphens.

Mackeeoo just looks preposterously great.

I also think Big Mac would work well too. He brings burgers to mind when I see him in the bawx.

----------


## Sephiroth

I would have gone with the variation Macky-poo-poo if it was there

----------


## Relican

Macklemore isn't an option. I pick that.

----------


## Watcher

*Maclone with a smiley behind his name like this "maclone"*

----------


## eSko

lone

.filler

----------


## Augury13

:Smile: maclone <- should be it or maclone :Smile: . i agree with watcher

----------


## nazgul111

i would guess he choose maclone during registration because that was his nickname? right?

----------


## hackerlol

My vote is outside the available choices. Name him...
_He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named_

----------


## Parog

madclone, imo.

----------

